# Coil Jig



## Natheer Mallick (27/9/14)

Howzit guys? Anybody stick coil jigs? Please let me know


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Howzit guys? Anybody stick coil jigs? Please let me know


What area are you in? I have one for R100. Used it ones.


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

Alternatively Vape Club I believe


----------



## JakesSA (28/9/14)

Yip, find 'em here


----------



## Natheer Mallick (28/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> What area are you in? I have one for R100. Used it ones.


 
I'm in Cape Town


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/14)

You want the coil jig then?


----------



## Natheer Mallick (28/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> You want the coil jig then?


 
Indeed I do. I see you're in Strand. Do you work in Strand too?


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/14)

I send you a pm


----------

